
Iceye satellites return super-sharp radar images - rmason
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-49253951
======
rmason
As someone who first started working with infrared photography on crops some
36 years ago this is an interesting development.

My biggest problem in Michigan was clouds obscuring the field. I'm not certain
however if you can see crop stress as well with infrared. But if I was still
in ag I'd sure like to try;<).

[https://www.iceye.com/](https://www.iceye.com/)

